# Single Chinese Hamster- Bristol, Southampton and Exeter



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is a home-run rodent rescue based in Bristol.

If you are interested in adopting Tonka please email us for an adoption form.

All applicants are required to complete an adoption form and pass a homecheck. Thank you for your understanding.

Contact details
Website:mickelmarshmouse
Email: mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: CHINESE HAMSTER
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Female
Age(s): Approx 5mth
Name(s): Tonka
Colours: Standard.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Fell out with cage mates.
Temperament: Happy to be held but a little timid within the cage.
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: Tonka would be a great introduction to Chinese hamster ownership.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonka has had some interest but is still waiting for her forever home.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Tonka passed away very unexpectedly today. 
We will find a nice plant to bury her under in the garden.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

R.I.P little guy


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

what a shame. RIP. Its also shame most rescues on here seem to be in the south and none up north.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

chrisd said:


> what a shame. RIP. Its also shame most rescues on here seem to be in the south and none up north.


Thankfully transport is not usually a horrible issue and animal trains can usually be organised


----------

